# Beauty and Her Pearls



## HipsterTorts (Aug 18, 2011)

My little sister sent me these pictures of my dog, Beauty, today while I was out Apparently she's more sophisticated then I though she was.















Sorry for the crappy cell phone pictures.


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 18, 2011)

Awww! That's too funny


----------



## Angi (Aug 19, 2011)

What is Beauty. She looks like a brown Maltise. I know the only come in white, but that is what she looks like to me.


----------



## HipsterTorts (Aug 19, 2011)

Angi said:


> What is Beauty. She looks like a brown Maltise. I know the only come in white, but that is what she looks like to me.



She is a lhasa apso. They are long haired dogs but we keep Beauty's somewhat short but very short during the summer. She usually looks like this:






Again sorry for the bad photo lol


----------



## african cake queen (Aug 19, 2011)

hi. she i so sweet. love her color. lindy


----------



## dmarcus (Aug 19, 2011)

Very cute...


----------



## ascott (Aug 20, 2011)

she is adorable....next a pair of diamond earrings....


----------



## HipsterTorts (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks guys
Haha could you imagine her in diamond earrings? Oh boy...


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 21, 2011)

A lhasa! What memories that brings back. Sweet dogs. So does she like her hair short do you think?


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 21, 2011)

Just great!


----------



## HipsterTorts (Aug 22, 2011)

Jacqui said:


> A lhasa! What memories that brings back. Sweet dogs. So does she like her hair short do you think?


I think she does! She gets hot easily, anything over 78F sends her into a panting fit with her hair short so I can't imagine how'd she be if it was long lol


----------



## Turtle Guru (Aug 22, 2011)

nice


----------

